#ubuntu-my 2011-05-09
<yuskhanzab> salam
<amero> kenapa sms takda identity cert mcm ssl certificate
<amero> selalu dapat sms berbaur 'public service announcement' content tapi kat hujung sms suruh kita taip bla bla send ke blabla
<yuskhanzab> amero
<yuskhanzab> ada nak tanya sket
<amero> ye?
<yuskhanzab> tau tak mana nak dapat tutorial utk "game yg terbaik dari ladang" dalam versi melayu
<yuskhanzab> supaya senang sket nak paham
<yuskhanzab> huhu faham tak maksud aku
<amero> tak berapa pasti la bro. 
<amero> tutorial camna tu
<yuskhanzab> yg lon3star cakap kat aku semalam
<yuskhanzab> sbnrnya bukan game
<yuskhanzab> dia maksudkan tu hacking
<amero> lol
<yuskhanzab> haha
<amero> tersirat habis
<yuskhanzab> sbb tu tak leh citer kat channel nnt kene ban
<yuskhanzab> benda terlarang 
<yuskhanzab> :P
<yuskhanzab> aku tgh install alat2 dia nih
<amero> bt?
<yuskhanzab> nak mencuba
<yuskhanzab> belajar
<amero> blog mcm tu takda kot dlm bm
<amero> forum pun sama
<yuskhanzab> english aku teruk
<yuskhanzab> sbb tu susah
<yuskhanzab> haha
<amero> close to that aku rasa satu forum ni tapi situ ramai skrip kiddie
<yuskhanzab> ape dia
<amero> mm
<yuskhanzab> ermm
<yuskhanzab> dah jenguk forum tu
<yuskhanzab> macam nak kene request baru dapat
<yuskhanzab> thx anyway
<yuskhanzab> aku try tanye member2 mane tau ada pakar
<fairuz> halo mesia
<sweemeng> hellooooo fairus
<fairuz> =)
<amero> hai fairuz 
<fairuz> suma kat opis ke
<fairuz> pertolongan diperlukan untuk pakar2 PC :D kalau bunyi bising slalunye bunyi kipas yg mane eh? processor ke psu?
<sweemeng_> kipas
<sweemeng_> bersihkan laptop
<amero> kipas cpu
<fairuz> PC ni bukan CPU
<fairuz> oh kipas cpu eh, sbb mula2 aku igt kipas PSU
<fairuz> aku nak tau mane satu yg buat bising pun tak tau mcm mane nak buat hehe
<inashdeen> salam
<inashdeen> ade sesiapa di sini
<fairuz> ade
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-10
<amero> salam 1msia
<fairuz> salam
<yuskhanzab> wsalam
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-11
<amero> selamat tgh hari
<fairuz> selamat
<amero> selamat malam
<amero> sunyi mcm biasa
<fairuz> selamt malam
<fairuz> tu lah sunyi
<fairuz> tak glemer lagi penggunaan ubuntu ni
<amero> sebab ramai tak aware psl kewujudan dia
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-12
<fairuz> helo
<lon3star> hoh
<fairuz> hoh
<adlan> hoh
<biborn> hello..how can i install graphic card driver in ubuntu? my extra fancy appearence is disabled ..my graphic card is intel 945 express chipset family
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-13
<sweemeng> JoeMaverickSett, ?
<JoeMaverickSett> sweemeng: yup?
<sweemeng> new guy?
<JoeMaverickSett> sweemeng: not really. haven't been here in 3-4 months. :D
<sweemeng> ok
<sweemeng> cool
 * sweemeng back to work then
 * sweemeng just curious
 * fairuz says hello
<Ad_> Sup guys
<Ad_> Ade orang tak?
<fairuz> ade
<sweemeng_> http://code.google.com/apis/predict/
<sweemeng_> google skynet, erm i mean prediction API
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-14
<JohnLM> Anyone here?
<JohnLM> Hello?
<JohnLM> ubuntulo1: u there
<JohnLM> alip--: u there
<JohnLM> locobot_2: u there
<JohnLM> lobak: u there
<JohnLM> SuMarDi: u there
<JohnLM> udienz: u there
<JohnLM> KatieKitty: u there
<JohnLM> Katie-CentOS: u there
<udienz> JohnLM, yep
<JohnLM> hyperair: u ther
<JohnLM> udienz: malay?
<JohnLM> jipang: u there
<udienz> JohnLM, Indonesian :)
<JohnLM> udienz: So, basically i downloaded and installed Ubuntu alongside with my Windows 7
<JohnLM> udienz: it took me like 1day+
<JohnLM> udienz: how long is the installation?
<udienz> JohnLM, 30 minutes i think
 * udienz installed natty yesterday at least 30 minutes
<JohnLM> udienz: u installed Ubuntu for 30 minutes?!
<udienz> JohnLM, Yes
<JohnLM> udienz: im trying to install like 1 day 
<JohnLM> udienz: its not finished yet
<udienz> hm.. did you connected to internet?
<JohnLM> udienz: remaining time 186hr LOL WTF?
<JohnLM> udienz: wireless
<udienz> probably you need to unplugged the cable first
<JohnLM> and then?
<udienz> oh, disconnecting wireless first
<JohnLM> Let me put it off and on
<JohnLM> later
<JohnLM> after that?
<udienz> JohnLM, because normal Ubuntu installation will downloading security/updates first
<udienz> is there any button 'skip'?
<JohnLM> So i need to restart my wireless modem
<JohnLM> no
<JohnLM> U put in ID/Name , Password , Type of Ubuntu, Language = Next 
<JohnLM> Installed
<JohnLM> 11.04 im using
<JohnLM> trying to install
<JohnLM> took me like 1day+
<udienz> JohnLM, I guess you must dc-ing internet
<JohnLM> udienz: can you wait for me here?
<udienz> sure
<JohnLM> udienz: i'll restart my modem
<JohnLM> kk
<JohnLM> brb
<JohnLM> back
<JohnLM> udienz: u there
<udienz> JohnLM, yep
<JohnLM> udienz: so which one i need to install
<JohnLM> udienz: Ubuntu
<JohnLM> udienz: Ubuntu Netbook
<udienz> JohnLM, Ubuntu
<JohnLM> udienz: one sec
<JohnLM> udienz: 189gb free
<JohnLM> udienz: installation size 17gb
<udienz> eh... common Ubuntu only need  ~4 GB
<JohnLM> it says 17gb
<JohnLM> Lol
<udienz> but i use 8 GB
<JohnLM> u sure 4gb
<JohnLM> is it works clearly?
<udienz> errhh sorry 14 GB
<udienz> df -h /
<udienz> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<udienz> /dev/sda1              14G  4.3G  9.0G  33% /
<JohnLM> 14gb?
<JohnLM> i go setting back
<udienz> JohnLM, 10 GB i think
<JohnLM> udienz: using Wubi
<JohnLM> RUnning ubuntu alonside with windows
<udienz> JohnLM, wait a sec
<JohnLM> installed
<JohnLM> 10gb
<JohnLM> what is pyrun?>
<udienz> JohnLM, hopefully this page help you
<udienz> http://www.howtoforge.com/wubi_ubuntu_on_windows
<JohnLM> i got pop-up to let this thing access
<JohnLM> wait
<JohnLM> can u speak malay
<udienz> JohnLM, just a litlle but no problem
<JohnLM> HAI Kamu apa khabar
<udienz> JohnLM, Hai John. Kabar baik
<JohnLM> lol
<JohnLM> udienz: omg it took me 684hr
<JohnLM> wtf
<udienz> JohnLM, i think wubi downloading Ubuntu Images
<udienz> I guess you sholud install Ubuntu with CD
<JohnLM> it says
<JohnLM> downloading 11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<JohnLM> i aht ethis
<joshua_united> Assalamualaikum WBT
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-15
<mypapit> wtf SuMarDi , kuar gi mkn dgn irwan ke td?
<SuMarDi> mypapit: a'ah
<SuMarDi> mypapit: irwan piju
<SuMarDi> mypapit: mkn kt kg baru
<SuMarDi> wtf mypapitsux
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-07
<kInOzAwA> wii kInOzAwA- 
<kInOzAwA> dem
<fairuz> alo rakan2
<ejat> alo
<kInOzAwA> yehhh
<ks> hihi
<ks> anybody here?
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-08
<fzlamn> hallo...
<fairuz> halo fzlamn
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-09
<fairuz> helo rakan2
 * kInOzAwA yawn
<penreturns> \o/
<mfauzirahman> pingu
<penreturns> ;)
<penreturns> busan ahhh
<penreturns> nk lelap xbole
<penreturns> aiyoo
<penreturns> !here
<lubotu2> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mfauzirahman> lepas ko belanja aku makan mesti bleh lelap nyer
<penreturns> !here | mfauzirahman 
<lubotu2> mfauzirahman: please see above
<penreturns> :D
<mfauzirahman> haaa
<penreturns> hahahaah
<penreturns> batak bot sat..td layan kat #ubuntu :D
<mfauzirahman> see above?
<penreturns> !help | mfauzirahman 
<lubotu2> mfauzirahman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penreturns> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mfauzirahman> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<penreturns> !patience | mfauzirahman 
<lubotu2> mfauzirahman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<penreturns> hahha
<penreturns> gile
<penreturns> mentang2 xde org
<penreturns> :D
<mfauzirahman> pehal plak nie
<penreturns> xde ape pon
<penreturns> tgk org chat kat ubuntu...mane2 kerek sume kene camni
<penreturns> :p
<mfauzirahman> mana yg lain
<fzlamn> hoh.. lubotu2 kena troll
<mfauzirahman> sibuk layan tenggiling ke?
<penreturns> wahahahhah
<fzlamn> wb aizawa
<mfauzirahman> dok pehe kawe
<fzlamn> heh.. quit
<fzlamn> :P
<mfauzirahman> bot?
<fzlamn> bot-tol
<mfauzirahman> xdok gewe kak sini...jenggg
<penreturns> ape la yg die xpaham sgt tu
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> fzlamn, 
<penreturns> tikos sehat?
<fzlamn> pong..
<fzlamn> sihat je
<penreturns> xubuntu plain ke voyager?
<fzlamn> ko pulak mcm ne?
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> terlebih sehat
<fzlamn> aku pakai default je
<fzlamn> cuma guna compiz untuk edge 
<penreturns> ooooo default means apps sume kene install cam biase ke?
<fzlamn> install update n upgrade je
<fzlamn> xde lain
<fzlamn> + compiz
<fzlamn> tu je lah
<fzlamn> kernel pun 3.2
<penreturns> kalo install baru jenoh tuh kalo tenet selow, gimp, xchat, restricted extra, flash
<penreturns> hohohoh byk ooooo
<penreturns> last week 6 kali format
<penreturns> :D
<fzlamn> mak ai...
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> aku install sekali je
<mfauzirahman> gilo format ko apo
<fzlamn> aku guna semua hdd aku 250gb
<penreturns> hehheeh tgh cr prob skype tu
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> kat ubuntu precise prob
<penreturns> kat xubuntu precise ok plak
<penreturns> pening kepale
<fzlamn> ko ada masalah dengan mic x kalau guna sekayap?
<penreturns> xde plak
<penreturns> ok je
<penreturns> bole cuit2 lagi :D
<mfauzirahman> masalah cmne?
<penreturns> mic awak x function ke?
<fzlamn> dulu guna ubuntu org x dgr kalau aku terpekik terlolong kat dpn lappy ni
<fzlamn> kat xubuntu x test lg la
<penreturns> lol
<fzlamn> lupa nic name
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> sy pakai headphone + mic...stakat ni plug n play je
<fzlamn> ooo..
<fzlamn> nak kena cari la ni..
<penreturns> maklum lerr... pc :p
<fzlamn> bak mai satu kat aku mic + phonekepala
<penreturns> ada satu jaa... kang da bg camne mau deting :p
<fzlamn> kalau ko nak aku bg kat ko, kalau ko x guna aku punya turn la pulak
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> wahahha
<penreturns> td baru terdelete partition list sume pass acc
<penreturns> hahaha
<penreturns> mampus
<mfauzirahman> akunyer ok aje
<fzlamn> ko guna kernel berapa?
<penreturns> sapa
<mfauzirahman> 3.4rc6
<fzlamn> ko pulak pen
<penreturns> !help | fzlamn 
<lubotu2> fzlamn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penreturns> rc6 3.4
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> luku gak kang bot tu
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> v3.4-rc6-precise/	06-May-2012 22:56 	- 	 
<fzlamn> aku guna 3.2 sat gi tukar la
<mfauzirahman> sekeh
<penreturns> lepas tuka cube test pape
<penreturns> tgk ade prob x
<penreturns> yg sy pasan kat skype mmg crash
<mfauzirahman> xleh pakai ? yek
<fzlamn> 3.4rc6 dah? 
<fzlamn> masalahnya skype tu asyik beta je dr dulu
<mfauzirahman> akunyer test td ok aje...baru aje install skipe
<penreturns> memeyy ahh
<penreturns> tanye microlembut
<penreturns> nape xkua baru
<penreturns> mfauzirahman,  try wc
<penreturns> kompem lag pastu crash
<mfauzirahman> wc?
<fzlamn> tandas
<mfauzirahman> wc tue ape? hehehe
<fzlamn> tandas
<mfauzirahman> ooooo
<penreturns> webcam ler
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> bkan wc bowl :D
<fzlamn> huahuahua...
<mfauzirahman> xde org nak test
<penreturns> wahahhaha
<penreturns> ajak wife test
<mfauzirahman> xleh...dah sarat...bahaya...hahaha
<fzlamn> mfauzirahman.. apa nama skype sy ek?
<mfauzirahman> fazil : ko belum login skype lg kan
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> camtu plak
<penreturns> :D
<mfauzirahman> fazil830117
<fzlamn> belom.. nama x ingat ni?
<fzlamn> ok thanks
<mfauzirahman> hahaha
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> hahahha
<mfauzirahman> hampes
<penreturns> skype sendiri pon tanye membe ehh
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<penreturns> ade PA tuh
<penreturns> wahahaha
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> dengar x?
<mfauzirahman> x
<mfauzirahman> ko dgr x
<fzlamn> aku dengar 
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> masalah mic aku ni
<mfauzirahman> g kat sound setting
<penreturns> lol
<mfauzirahman> input
<penreturns> kau denga x kau denga x kau denga x
<penreturns> wakakkaka
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<mfauzirahman> situ mute ke x
<fzlamn> itu la yg selalu org sembang kat skype
<fzlamn> x bisu pon
<mfauzirahman> dah check sound setting?
<fzlamn> kat sound device ke?
<penreturns> cube call echo/ sound testing tu
<penreturns> test mic
<penreturns> xpon kat option ade test gak
<penreturns> dlm skype
<mfauzirahman> yup sound device
<mfauzirahman> tgk kat input
<mfauzirahman> dulu aku selalu dia mute kat sana
<fzlamn> oo.. dh tes x de 3suara
<fzlamn> nak tgk lagi kat setting jap
<mfauzirahman> pen kilometrico...ko nyer skype name apa
<fzlamn> kat mana ada mute tu? xde pon
<mfauzirahman> skarang on ke off?
<penreturns> iluvmypen85
<fzlamn> xde pon option or cekbox untuk mute
<penreturns> xdetect mic la tuu
<mfauzirahman> on off pun xde?
<fzlamn> xde
<fzlamn> :D
<mfauzirahman> x detect
<fzlamn> yg ada microphone, speakers dan ringing je
<mfauzirahman> pen..aku dgr lagu aje
<penreturns> mmg ler
<penreturns> mic x pasang
<penreturns> wc cabut
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> hahhaha
<mfauzirahman> ooooo
<mfauzirahman> aku nyer wc ok aje
<mfauzirahman> xde hang
<mfauzirahman> boring dgr lagu jiwang ko...hahaha
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahhahaa
<penreturns> laa
<fzlamn> +1
<penreturns> kejap mmg la
<penreturns> sy wc sampai 3 4 jam
<penreturns> pastu harem crash
<mfauzirahman> dgn awek bleh 4 jam
<mfauzirahman> hahaha
<fzlamn> ni mesti mkn pon dpn pc ni
<penreturns> wahahhaha
<mfauzirahman> pakai aje google talk
<penreturns> camni le kite
<penreturns> mkn depan pc
<penreturns> tdo depan pc
<penreturns> :D
<mfauzirahman> berak pun?
<fzlamn> ko ada backpack pc x?
<penreturns> wahahha
<penreturns> xde la sampai camtu
<penreturns> xde bro
<mfauzirahman> hahaha
<penreturns> tower sy besa
<fzlamn> kena cari tu
<penreturns> nk angkat pon xbebaloi
<fzlamn> :D
<penreturns> wat penat je
<penreturns> nk beli resberry la
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> org bwk laptop
<penreturns> kite bwk kecik je
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> resberry tu ada macam keti peri x?
<mfauzirahman> chistina peri aje
<fzlamn> ozawa ni main2 pulak
<mfauzirahman> dia tgk ko ada kot
<penreturns> lol
<mfauzirahman> ozawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fzlamn> hah.. ada lagi tu
<fzlamn> :P
<mfauzirahman> nape main ciku cak
<mfauzirahman> ejat:
<mfauzirahman> oooo ejat
<fzlamn> Guest8617 tu dia kot
<Guest8617> ???
<ejat> ??
<penreturns> lol
<mfauzirahman> cmne ameneka?
<ejat> owh okie jerk 
<ejat> join la irc 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> or podcast 
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> irc channel mane
<fzlamn> awani
<mfauzirahman> ceria
<penreturns> nk masokk room bape 201 kosong je...senyap sunyi
<penreturns> lol
<ejat> The channels are:
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-a
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-b
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-c
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-f
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-g
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-h
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-1
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-2
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-junior-ballroom-3
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-201
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-202
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-203
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-204
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-205
<mfauzirahman> byk noo
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-206
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-207
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-208
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211
<ejat> #ubuntu-uds-room-212
<ejat> tgk channel topic 
<ejat> ade podcast
<ejat> i kat 203 skrang nie 
<penreturns> worite 
<penreturns> thanks
<mfauzirahman> oooooooo
<fzlamn> byknya topic
<mfauzirahman> masuk room jugak la
<mfauzirahman> room tido
<mfauzirahman> huuuaarghhhhh
<penreturns> wahahhaa
<fzlamn> nak masok channel mana pun x tau
<penreturns> k mau punch card
<penreturns> tataaaa
<fzlamn> skype la tu
<fzlamn> :P
<penreturns> :p
<fzlamn> 1230 dah 
<fzlamn> huhuhu..
<penreturns> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<penreturns> @time
<meetingology> penreturns: Error: "time" is not a valid command.
<ejat> Multi-Monitor Improvements
<ejat> 2012-05-09 10:00..10:45 in Room 202
<ejat> In this session we will be discussing the improvements planned for the Ubuntu multi-monitor user experience.
<ejat> The design specification can be found here:
<ejat> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1aHvJ-iIw-59bXTYBmIhQqEx0za2h9jpFE_RhZ2VOvJc/edit
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-10
<pensil> hi salam..
<fairuz> alo rakan2
<fairuz> ginger_boy92: masuk buat apa ni keke
<fairuz> wb susahsebut
<tajul> ramai je ni
<tajul> park 
<tajul> keke
<tajul> PencintaKucing: mypapit penreturns fairuz
<tajul> aku kene pakai DNS lain
<tajul> aku tak ble update Precise Pangolin ni
<tajul> anybody had the same problem?
<tajul> or semua dah pakai mac macam ejat
<ejat> ???
<tajul> ade or tua ni
<tajul> keke
<ejat> dns lain ? 
<ejat> maksud nye ? 
<tajul> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu May 10 16:27:29 2012 UTC.  The chair is tajul. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<tajul> #topic Pangoline tak ble update
<tajul> aku dpat error
<tajul> dia tak jumope  server
<tajul> aku try chek dalam gugel, bugs
<penreturns> sblom ni ade tukar dns eh?
<tajul> aku tak tukau pun
<tajul> bile aku pakai DNS free tu, ble la update
<tajul> cam dia tak recognize mana2 server
<tajul> error
<tajul> korang tak kene ke?
<tajul> ke korang tak pakai Ubuntu ni?
<tajul> kekeek
<penreturns> ok je
<tajul> #info sapa ada masalah update kat Pangoline
<penreturns> ade gak tebace kat launchpad pasal ni
<penreturns> tp sbb die tukar dns
<tajul> ko fresh install ke upgader?
<tajul> aku dari lucid ni
<penreturns> fresh ada
<penreturns> yg ni upgrade
<tajul> upgrade dari Lucy?
<penreturns> kucin
<tajul> dia start from Lucid ni problem
<tajul> kalu dari Maverick aku tak pasti
<penreturns> stakat ni xpenah lg ade prob mcm tu
<tajul> yg aku wat research semalam, banyak dari Lucid
<penreturns> sy penah dr natty
<penreturns> >kucing
<penreturns> >precise
<penreturns> ok je
<tajul> Natty baru agi
<penreturns> yg len tu xsure la boss
<tajul> ni dari Lucid
<penreturns> yupp
<tajul> aku ingat bytecraft tak update
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> rupa2nya dia cam tak resolve DNS
<penreturns> hahahahah
<tajul> aku pening makan lobak merah
<penreturns> :3
<tajul> cemana ni ye
<tajul> erm
<tajul> rasa kene pakai Fedora
<tajul> kakak
<tajul> nak pegi FUDConf
<tajul> keke
<penreturns> lol
<ejat> aik dah xde tajul
<penreturns> ilang da
<penreturns> :p
<ejat> apa bikini x tdo lagi ? 
<penreturns> godek2 precise :p
<ejat> owh okie 
<ejat> godek ape lagi 
<ejat> hi govatent
<ejat> how r ya 
<govatent> i'm good. just working at home 
<govatent> how about you? 
<ejat> owh okie 
<govatent> I can talk for a few mins. i was relaxing on my computer for a bit. 
<penreturns> :D
<ejat> owh okie .. im in session right now 
<ejat> yesterday having a great night hang out SFO with chris and other members :)
<ejat> having dinner with chris at Hard Rock :)
<govatent> nice 
<govatent> i'm glad your enjoying 
<govatent> I've been following remotely as much as i can 
<govatent> when im not driving around or something
<ejat> c00l .. 
<ejat> wb angch
<ejat> how r ya
<ejat> dah tdo ke PencintaKucing
<ejat> penreturns: 
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-11
<susahsebut> penreturns: 
<susahsebut> fairuz: 
<susahsebut> apa bikin?
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<penreturns> hello
<fairuz> weekendddddddd
<fairuz> wuuuu
<penreturns> untung lerr
<fairuz> keja ka esok penreturns?
<penreturns> xtau ler
<penreturns> 2 ari da cuti ni
<penreturns> xora xda
<penreturns> idong koyak
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> seseme xmo benti 
<fairuz> kaka
<fairuz> lagi mau kata untung lerr kat aku
<penreturns> hehehhee
<penreturns> seminggu da ooo
<fairuz> dah jumap doktor ka
<fairuz> *jumpa
<penreturns> daa
<penreturns> die bg ubat ape tah
<penreturns> asik mau pejam jeee
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> keke ubat batuk la slalu kasi ngantuk
<penreturns> batuk + seseme + ponstan ke ape tah name
<fairuz> ponstan tu apa benda
<kInOzAwA> owhhh ada org menaipp.. bley plak x pasan.. hahaha
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-12
<Betrayer> Hmm
<Betrayer> mana susahsebut and pencintakucing?
<Betrayer> lol?
<kInOzAwA> sunyi sepi
<kInOzAwA> zzzzzz
<penreturns> tdooo tdooo
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-07
<mypapit> eteeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-08
<mypapit> eteeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-09
<excalibr> fairuz
<fairuz> yup
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-10
<excalibr> hai hai
<excalibr> fairuz: anda di sana?
<fairuz> excalibr: yeah
<excalibr> check pm :)
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-09
 * ejat pokes sleeptime
<sleeptime> hello
<ejat> kanak2 ribena mana yang nak flood channel nie 
<ejat> sleeptime: r u freenode staff ? 
<sleeptime> I am indeed
<ejat> coming here because of the flood ?
<sleeptime> yeah
<ejat> sorry for that 
<sleeptime> Do you know who's doing it?
<ejat> this is first time i see someone tried to flood this channel 
 * ejat just login 
<ejat> i scrolling up
<ejat> n see that flood 
<ejat> mind to ask where r u from ? btw, nice to meet ya 
<sleeptime> New Zealand :)
<ejat> thumb up!
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-10
<darknite> assalamualaikum wbt
 * ejat pokes ApOgEE
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-12
<ejat> welkam
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> aik 
<ejat> nape bertukar nick 
<ejat> uit
<ejat> dah kenapa 
<Pseudo> hahahahah
<Pseudo> wtf?... kenape wall ni
<Pseudo> kohkohkohohkohkoh
<ejat> Pseudo: ade rupenye 
<ejat> tatau la nape
<Pseudo> ejat: ade rupenya...ahhaha
<Pseudo> bz jer ko eh ejat
 * ejat tiada
<ejat> biasa la kulikutif
<ejat> mencari sesuap nasi 
<Pseudo> wahh dah update topik... bravo...
<ejat> aritu ade org nak flood channel 
<ejat> x pepasal staff freenode lepak dalam nie 
<ejat> kasi dia duk atas skit 
<uptime> ejat: <3
<ejat> ello uptime
<ejat> how r ya :) 
<uptime> I am good! You? :)
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-13
<Pseudo> lol
<repeater_my> wtf ejat 
 * ejat tired a bit 
<ejat> repeater_my: ????
<Pseudo> *rofl*
#ubuntu-my 2017-05-11
<mypapit> ejat!
<mypapit> wtff
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-07
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> admin sendiri yg spam/flood ni
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> nak kene reformasi ni
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> hahahhaha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> X spam
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Bot DC kut
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Lag traffic time kempen pru
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-09
<UbuntuMY> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> http://ge14.undi.info.s3-website-ap-southeast-1.amazonaws.com
<darknite> hello 
<darknite> anyone
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ello darknite
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-10
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> 🤔
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-11
<ejat> ello .. anybody home 
<ejat> semua tgh bercuti meraikan malaysia baru .. 
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-12
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> main game je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Huhu
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-13
<UbuntuMY> <IrfaNeoX> Happy Mothers Day  https://www.udemy.com/the-complete-ethical-hacking-masterclass/?couponCode=TCHMF18
<UbuntuMY> <BabyPians> assalammualaikum...nk tnye video editor apa yang boek2 untuk debian ni ye?
